# Truma - no power what so ever



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I can't get any power from the Truma what so ever. There are no lights on at the control switches which according to the manual suggests "no operating voltage or defictive fuse or vehicle fuse defective"

None of the "Swift" fuses have blown, as I have an indicator on the Swift control panel advising of such a failure - and all is clear. 

Has anyone else had this? 

Russell

(New replacement boiler fitted last November)

Edit - the main Swift fuse box/230v fuses have three switches located near them. The one for "water heater" was switched to off. I am the only person in the van, and I did not do it. I have switched it to on, but no joy.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Has the Master tripped out???


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Power*

Hi Mavis

No, as I have TV, fridge etc all ok on 230v supply.

It did this once before but I cant remember what I did to restart it - although a paperclip springs to mind!

Russell


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi Russell,

get a tourcgh and a philips screw driver, then looking at the front of the boiler you will see a oblong cover . The top unclips upwards exposing the electric wires , just unplug these.

Then remove the 2 screws and any other connecting wires to remove the cover , this will expose the circuit board  . Depending on model c6002 0r c4002 it will have 1 or 2 fuses of the glass type 4 amps each.

remove and check as these are the power feds to the dial switch that controls the truma  .

if in dowt have a look on the net for schematics of the boilers plenty around which shows all the connection ets and the 2 fuses.

happy hunting.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boiler*

Hi

I think you are correct, but as my boiler is mounted sideways on, it is almost inaccessible. I can get the cover off that you mention and can see the fuse board and also a glass fue, but cannot tell if it has blown or not.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuse*

After almost standing on my head, I got the glass type fuse out, but am pretty certain it has not blown.

Russell

Looks like a job for Truma tomorrow.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi unless you are good with a electric multi meter and can test power to either side of the fuse holder you are at there perill  

the small single wire that conetc low down is the output to the control pannel.

hope its not the fuse board as they always test that first and it aint cheap. do you not have a spare 4 amp fuse from a cigarette powered holder handy to try?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TRUMA - no power what so ever*

Hi

Well the fuse seems ok, so anything above that is ahead of me technically, but also, as the thing is under warranty, I would not want to medal.

I have spotted a red flashing light on the control board thing on the boiler, and the sequence is

short flash
short flash
long flash
short flash
long flash
long flash
long flash
short flash

and then the cycle repeats.

I think that is some sort of secret alien type transmission that can tell those in the know what the problem is!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: TRUMA - no power what so ever*



Rapide561 said:


> I think that is some sort of secret alien type transmission that can tell those in the know what the problem is!


It's probably talking to your fridge and your control panel and possibly to your canbus system.

When our fridge power board went recently it had a coded signal to tell those in the know what was wrong with it. The next stage in the technology will be gadgets that not only know what is wrong with them but have the in-built technology to put themselves right. Perhaps they could have it built in so that we could simply plug them into our computer, fire up the wifi and they could be put right remotely ?

Hope you get it sorted soon. At least you know that Truma are a good, reliable and honest firm.

G


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Russell I have the "blink codes " here with me , your " s s l s l l l s " 
Error Description = Control panel error , you could try un-plugging the control panel to try a re-set , failing that its either the control panel at fault or the control panel cable. I have a spare control panel if thats any help and could call in tomorrow evening to try it

Mark


----------



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

*Truma boiler problem*

Hi - The flashing led is as you say giving a fault code made up of dots & dashes (quick & long flashes). Truma can tell what's wrong from this code. I told them my code & they came back with an answer that was the voltage was low so the heater had shut down. In fact I was plugged into mains hook up with the battery on charge & volts were fine, so I must have miss read the code.
My boiler has gone completely dead several times while in the middle of holidays & I have got it working by pulling the + 12v feed wire off the printed circuit board waiting a few seconds & then pushing it back on. It then worked fine again. This seemed to reset it. Worth a try if your desperate.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Yes agree Grizzly. At least Truma are just up the road, and unlike when the last boiler conked, it is not minus 7 outside!

R


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi people. Yes, I've had the same... nil power. On second boiler too!! :roll: 

This 'new' boiler has stopped twice in 14 months. First time, I removed and tested fuse... OK, nipped up the fuse holder a little, put fuse back, boiler struck up fine. "Great!" I thought, in a self-satisfied way!! 

Then, a few weeks later, in Amboise, it all stopped again. Fuse tested, OK, fuse holder nipped up a little bit more, fuse refitted, boiler turned on. "Great!"

And that's how it's been since. I think the fuse holder might be too slack. Maybe one end holds the fuse correctly, whilst the other end holds the fuse in such a way that NO CONTACT is made with the clip. Nipping up the clips has to be done very carefully and gradually. If the clips get flattened, they will not hold the fuse at all!! 

That's my story...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

Booked in at the Truma factory for repair. Will report back after the event.

Russell


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

so what happened , I hate a story with no ending :evil: :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

The tale will be updated tomorrow after repairs have been effected!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

The paperwork I have shows the following.

Fault with product - "fault code 44, (low voltage)

Parts requisition - Fan motor (1), Board (1)

No idea what that means, but I have hot water again and heating

Russell


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have posted this before Truma have a known fault on a batch of boards. that will not restart unless the 12volt supply is cut. It then resets the board.

They done the same repair to a friends van.

Andy


----------

